# Summer cut....



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I have been trying to grow Mariah Lyn into a longer cut...which I think is doing remarkably well....Thank you Cheryl for breeding a furbaby with such a beautiful coat...

My question is...now that it is starting to get sooooo hot outside ....is it okay to continue growing her out...or would she be more comfortable in a shorter cut....she is getting groomed on Monday...not sure what to do...thanks for all ideas....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't think length of coat makes much difference unless the dog has a super thick, heavy coat. I do keep the belly shaved so they can lay down and be cool on the laminate/tile floors in the house.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

If Mariah's coat is anything like Callie's it's a super thick, heavy coat. She's the one who gets really hot out of my 3. We're doing baths and haircuts today and I may go shorter on Callie then I ever have. I always do keep her belly short but she's still pretty hot.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

this is exactly how Mariah Lyn is...she has a super thick, heavy coat....if you can ....please post a pic of Callie's hair cut...I need ideas for the groomer tomorrow....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

gigigirlz said:


> this is exactly how Mariah Lyn is...she has a super thick, heavy coat....if you can ....please post a pic of Callie's hair cut...I need ideas for the groomer tomorrow....


I don't have my camera with me at home today. It's at the store. 

We were sitting outside this morning while I ate breakfast and read. It was warm in the sun but not uncomfortable for me. Zoe & Jett seemed fine too. But poor Callie was panting and wanting inside. When she came to me last summer, Cheryl had cut her down super short. She loved being outside then. So this morning when I saw how hot she was, it made me make the decision to go shorter on her this summer. And I really hate to do it because her hair is really amazing. But it will grow and I'll keep it a bit longer again this fall and winter.

The groomer you go to I've heard some really amazing things about so I bet they'll do something really adorable on her. Just make sure they either hand scissor her or if using the clipper, that they go in the direction of the growth of the hair. I ruined Jett's hair by experimenting and going backwards with the clipper, which for some reason most groomers like to do. Jett's hair is coming out of it as I'm getting the ruined ends cut off, but it's taking forever. It's still not back to where it had been before I did that.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> The groomer you go to I've heard some really amazing things about so I bet they'll do something really adorable on her. Just make sure they either hand scissor her or if using the clipper, that they go in the direction of the growth of the hair. I ruined Jett's hair by experimenting and going backwards with the clipper, which for some reason most groomers like to do. Jett's hair is coming out of it as I'm getting the ruined ends cut off, but it's taking forever. It's still not back to where it had been before I did that.


I will talk to the groomer tomorrow and explain this all to her....hopefully she will come up with something cute....we were just outside on the deck for a few minutes..and my poor girl was panting like crazy....I do keep cold water out there for her....will be sure and post pic of how Mylissa grooms her .....


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, your little one is a really cutie pie, she will always look cute. I had my Molly trimmed last week.I didnt want her too short but I liked what they have done. My signature pic is of her a few weeks ago and her coat was longer before they clipped her. Clipping is a personal choice, so go with what you prefer xxxxx


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I would super appriciate any before/after pics also. I'm going through the same thing with Chloe. I think I need to give Chloe a short cut. I feel so selfish keeping her hair long just because Mama likes it long, but she is also sooooo hot outside. It's been 100 degrees here the last few days and she's been doing some panting.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mommatee said:


> I would super appriciate any before/after pics also. I'm going through the same thing with Chloe. I think I need to give Chloe a short cut. I feel so selfish keeping her hair long just because Mama likes it long, but she is also sooooo hot outside. It's been 100 degrees here the last few days and she's been doing some panting.


There was a Puppy Cuts thread on shorter cuts good for summer that is a stickie. Here's the link: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/106091-puppy-cuts.html


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Mariah Lyn's appt. is at 11AM ...will definitely post pics if I can figure out how to do it...if now...will be happy to e-mail pics to you....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I doubt any maltese is comfortable in 100 degree heat for more than a few. I keep Cosy's hair short on the torso and usually long on the legs, head and tail. Little dogs get warm easily in heat...some faster than others. It doesn't always have to do with the coat and sometimes the coat, if thick enough can act as insulation from sun and burning rays.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

gigigirlz said:


> Mariah Lyn's appt. is at 11AM ...will definitely post pics if I can figure out how to do it...if now...will be happy to e-mail pics to you....


Great! I look forward to seeing pics. Thanks so much!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I did it. Callie's body hair is shorter then I've EVER cut it! And she really does look darling. I have to admit that on Callie, I do like her body hair a bit longer, more like 2+ inches. I hadn't realized how long her hair had gotten. It was almost 3". But she's soooooo much happier now! She's running around like a little maniac with such a happy smile on her face. I know she feels better. So this will be her summer cut. I wish I had taken some 'before' pics of her naked. All I have of her is when she's dressed. I'll try to get some pics of Callie tomorrow when I'm at the store...which is where my camera is. Today's my day off. 

I put Callie in the Town & Country cut or Modified Lamb cut like I do Zoe & Jett. It really is my favorite cut on Zoe & Jett and always keep them in it, but may leave the body hair a bit longer in the winter.

Jeanne, you can email pics of Mariah to me and I can post them for you if you need.:thumbsup:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well I did it. Callie's body hair is shorter then I've EVER cut it! And she really does look darling. I have to admit that on Callie, I do like her body hair a bit longer, more like 2+ inches. I hadn't realized how long her hair had gotten. It was almost 3". But she's soooooo much happier now! She's running around like a little maniac with such a happy smile on her face. I know she feels better. So this will be her summer cut. I wish I had taken some 'before' pics of her naked. All I have of her is when she's dressed. I'll try to get some pics of Callie tomorrow when I'm at the store...which is where my camera is. Today's my day off.
> 
> I put Callie in the Town & Country cut or Modified Lamb cut like I do Zoe & Jett. It really is my favorite cut on Zoe & Jett and always keep them in it, but may leave the body hair a bit longer in the winter.
> 
> Jeanne, you can email pics of Mariah to me and I can post them for you if you need.:thumbsup:


Callie's cut sound precious, I can't wait to see the pics! Chloe's appt is on Wednesday.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

*let's try some pics of Mariah Lyn....*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I love it Jeanne! Mariah looks soooooo darling in her new cut. She and Callie look pretty much the same now. Your groomer of course does a nicer, smoother job then I do. I know Mariah is enjoying her shorter do as much as Callie is. 

I'll try to get pics tomorrow of Callie & Jett's summer cut.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Mariah Lyn is GORGEOUS! I love her summer cut...so adorable! She does look so much like Callie!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jeanne - I LOVE the cut on Mariah. :wub::wub: So adorable. Now I wish I did that with Tyler. I always chicken out. Took him today and had just a little cut off. The groomer is dying to shave her body but I'm still not sure his hair will work with that short shave. Yours did a great job.:chili::chili:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

*Mariah Lyn....*

thank you Crystal...but you do an excellent job on your babies....I took pics of Callie....Cosy....Jett...Zoey....to the groomer...so she could kind of get an idea....

I think Tyler would look adorable...I know Mariah seems happy with the shorter cut....

Callie and Mariah are from the same breeder...that's why they look soooo much alike....

Cheryl did a great job ....I am very happy with my little one....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I LOVE that cut on her----so feminine! Is her hair really as straight as it looks? She is a little beauty.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is going in on Friday before we head down to Pat's party. He is getting cut pretty short as he's miserable in the heat and its easier for us to look for ticks. I am even going to (gulp) cut down his facial hair......hope it turns out as cute as everyone else's summer 'dos!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter is going in on Friday before we head down to Pat's party. He is getting cut pretty short as he's miserable in the heat and its easier for us to look for ticks. I am even going to (gulp) cut down his facial hair......hope it turns out as cute as everyone else's summer 'dos!


Erin, please post photos as Kitzel is going in Wed. and I am a bit anxious about how short to go on the face. He is cute now but the ticks are a big problem here!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This is Hunter a few years ago and this is the picture I am bringing in for the groomer to look at on Friday.








I want to go even a little shorter on his body but not too much shorter


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That's such a cute picture of Hunter, Erin! I was feeling a bit brave a couple of weeks ago when Bailey had his grooming appointment and asked the groomer to go short on him...it ended up being a little too short (she warned me!) but he feels soooo much better. He gets SO hot very easily. 

Hope you post pictures of Hunter after his new summer haircut this week!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a cute cut!
He looks so much smaller now---did he lose weight or was it just the cut? I love his eyes!
Heart-melting!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

He's lost a pound since them but mostly its the quality of his hair - back then it was very fluffy and course but now its softer and a little silkier.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

gigigirlz said:


>



She is too cute :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Everyone is getting their summer "dos" and they look adorable.  I did Secret's summer cut this past Saturday. Lacie will get her summer cut this coming weekend and then it will be Tilly's turn. 

They all seem to be so much more comfortable with a little shorter cut for summer. And I think they all look soooooooooooo cute.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Everyone is getting their summer "dos" and they look adorable.  I did Secret's summer cut this past Saturday. Lacie will get her summer cut this coming weekend and then it will be Tilly's turn.
> 
> They all seem to be so much more comfortable with a little shorter cut for summer. And I think they all look soooooooooooo cute.


Pictures please :thumbsup:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Everyone is getting their summer "dos" and they look adorable.  I did Secret's summer cut this past Saturday. Lacie will get her summer cut this coming weekend and then it will be Tilly's turn.
> 
> They all seem to be so much more comfortable with a little shorter cut for summer. And I think they all look soooooooooooo cute.


Your beautiful babies pictures resemble my Chloe.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

*Straight hair....*

yes Sandi...her hair is very, very straight....it is soooo different from Skylar Sue's hair .....Skylar had a more cottony coat...this is amazing to brush...soooo silky....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tanya -- your Chloe reminds me a lot of my Tilly.


----------

